# Cockatiel's Foot Swollen/Red



## Zephyr952 (Mar 29, 2011)

Their seems to be what looks like two growths on my cockatiel's front long toe that look like skin growths that are growing on the outside of his foot. Right underneath those two toes the front two knuckles on underneath his foot is red. I just noticed it recently (today) and was wondering what it might be. I can try post a photo in the morning if this would help diagnose what it is. He doesn't seem to be in pain or hurting (he is currently sleeping in his cage grinding his beak like he does when he is content and about to go to sleep)

Please help I am really worried about him and want to know if I should take him to the vet.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

you should, just to rule out bumblefoot, absesses, infection, tumours, etc. you dont want any of those. but most are easily treated.

do you have sand paper perches in the cage? pedi perches? dowel perches?


----------



## Zephyr952 (Mar 29, 2011)

Sounds good I will post a picture in morning when hes awake and more light.

The perches that he sits on are as follows: a fiber/fabric one, a basic wooden ladder and dowel one, and a very slightly rough side perch, otherwise he usually sits on the top of his cage when hes out.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

for now, for his comfort, try rope perches. wrap the dowel perch with fleece so its soft for his feet. i would in general toss the rough perch. also some bird safe natural branches are great for foot exorcise too


----------



## Zephyr952 (Mar 29, 2011)

Here is his foot with the wierd skin growths. I didnt want to hold him down to try take a pic of underneath but they are slightly red. Also the one on his left foot looks more like a piece of skin that might fall off and the one on his right foot is fairly large.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

that doesn't look comfortable, I'd see what the vet says, they may have to be removed.


----------



## Zephyr952 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looking closer just now it looks like they are more just flaps of skin rather than a growth. Again he doesnt seem to be acting any different or in pain or anything just worried if it is something bad.


----------



## Zephyr952 (Mar 29, 2011)

Now they are completely gone. They fell off I assume (I dont know where) but looks better.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Maybe he stepped in something. :blush:


----------



## Zephyr952 (Mar 29, 2011)

well it was definitely skin that was peeling off... I think maybe he burned his foot or something and it was dead skin coming off? (not sure how he would though)

we did just take a really long road trip together (600 miles in car) so maybe something happened that caused it along the way.


----------

